# Effects of Marijuana on Si, Fe?



## rickrvalladares (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone have any notable experiences? retrospectively or consciously?


----------



## KrumveLT (Jun 8, 2020)

oh my god
I really like cbd and marijuana products so much


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm INTP. I tried marijuana a few times when young and didn't like it. People say it makes them feel good, but it made me feel sleepy, sad, and stupid, and a bit paranoid as well. I can see how my reaction could be related to Si and Fe as my 3rd and 4th functions.

Other drugs had different effects. I liked LSD. Hmm, maybe because of strong Ti and Ne.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

islandlight said:


> it made me feel sleepy, sad, and stupid


That last one is a major reason why I've never been interested in recreational drugs. All my hobbies/interests involve thinking; intellectual stimulation is a huge and continual need for me, and anything that impairs my ability to think is unwelcome, exasperating, and not at all fun.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

islandlight said:


> I'm INTP. I tried marijuana a few times when young and didn't like it. People say it makes them feel good, but it made me feel sleepy, sad, and stupid, and a bit paranoid as well. I can see how my reaction could be related to Si and Fe as my 3rd and 4th functions.
> 
> Other drugs had different effects. I liked LSD. Hmm, maybe because of strong Ti and Ne.


Well, it depends entirely on the variety, hybrid, and breed, of cannabis you consumed (it also depends on how it is consumed). There are so many choices now that there is most certainly one that will not give you any unwanted side-effects, the only barrier is figuring out which one matches your particular brain chemistry. What I get from it is a change of frequency. I will watch movies, listen to music, and write in my journal, for hours. Not sure if it all makes sense, but it feels liberating to me, and my functions are the same as yours, just in a slightly different order. Perhaps that makes all the difference.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> That last one is a major reason why I've never been interested in recreational drugs. All my hobbies/interests involve thinking; intellectual stimulation is a huge and continual need for me, and anything that impairs my ability to think is unwelcome, exasperating, and not at all fun.


I certainly do not advocate people who do not like such things to try them, however, I've never found most strains of cannabis impaired my ability to think, rather they gave me the ability to think in a different frequency range. LSD and mushrooms alter perceptions of reality. Cannabis just nudges things a little.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I certainly do not advocate people who do not like such things to try them, however, I've never found most strains of cannabis impaired my ability to think,


So you could take a calculus test, do a crossword puzzle, or learn new vocabulary just as well on cannabis as off? Those are the kinds of things I meant to include in "thinking."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> So you could take a calculus test, do a crossword puzzle, or learn new vocabulary just as well on cannabis as off? Those are the kinds of things I meant to include in "thinking."


Not sure about calculus (because I have never taken any courses in it) but sure to the rest. I'm not sure I would be motivated to do such things, but I could do them.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, it depends entirely on the variety, hybrid, and breed, of cannabis you consumed (it also depends on how it is consumed).


This was 50 years ago. Not a lot of choices. Acapulco Gold and Panama Red. Stems and seeds exploding in your face. Bud? That was just a guy's nickname.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

islandlight said:


> This was 50 years ago. Not a lot of choices. Acapulco Gold and Panama Red. Stems and seeds exploding in your face. Bud? That was just a guy's nickname.


50 years ago I was a newborn. 😋


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Horrible, but ultimately healing Fe epiphanies,....
That's something weed does, it brings out stuff to your attention you wouldn't notice otherwise but is obvious to any Fe reliant person. And it's often stuff that is at least linked to the heart of your Ti/Ne sourced neuroses.


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

rickrvalladares said:


> Anyone have any notable experiences? retrospectively or consciously?


Normative actual response:

I struggle with depression and anxiety, which cannabis helps me manage very well, far better than any prescription medication I've ever been given designed to do the same (Lexipro, Celexa, Zoloft, etc). So in my case, it actually brings clarity to my thinking by helping me to focus and not feel so distracted by my worries. In fact, when I'm not "high" (I hate calling it that because for me it's not really a "high" it's more like it brings me up from the gutter to a "normal" functioning level) I'm dealing with irrelevant thoughts entering my awareness and demanding my attention because they "trigger" me in some way, and then I'm fighting with my own emotional reaction to the thought, trying to sift through that "bulk" just to get at the original idea. It's really draining to have to do this during a class lecture, or when I'm reading something, or hell, doing anything really. I enjoy the peaceful and relaxed state of mind I'm in under the influence.

Translation into MBTI gibberish:

My inferior Si becomes more "active" and part of my consciousness, so I become more "aware" of my bodily sensations, particularly the feeling of relaxation from the "body high" that cannabis gives you. This relaxes the "grip" of my inferior function over my ego, since it is no longer so unconscious and polar. The result of this is an elevated feeling of well-being, as my Fe now no longer has to compensate as much for the pull of my shadow functions. In groups, socializing becomes effortless where before it was much harder because my Si was more repressed, and I wasn't able to just relax and enjoy the physical presence of people around me creating a "safe" environment. Under the influence, I am feeling that safety _physically_ in my body, and it makes me feel warm and at peace, and I can galvanize the energy of my Fe even better, more effectively, with far less struggle. Simultaneously, my dominant functions "synchronize" within this state, such that, every new idea and inspiration is quickly parsed and filtered and categorized and analyzed, almost so rapidly I will forget the epiphanies, they come so quickly and so intensely I can't even keep up with them. It's like the overclock on my Ne-Ti kicks in and I'm doing blast processing so fast I actually cannot _speak_ and I will get very quiet and almost introverted, because I just want to see where the process goes and I don't want to interrupt it for the sake of expression.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wyrmspirit said:


> Normative actual response:
> 
> I struggle with depression and anxiety, which cannabis helps me manage very well, far better than any prescription medication I've ever been given designed to do the same (Lexipro, Celexa, Zoloft, etc). So in my case, it actually brings clarity to my thinking by helping me to focus and not feel so distracted by my worries. In fact, when I'm not "high" (I hate calling it that because for me it's not really a "high" it's more like it brings me up from the gutter to a "normal" functioning level) I'm dealing with irrelevant thoughts entering my awareness and demanding my attention because they "trigger" me in some way, and then I'm fighting with my own emotional reaction to the thought, trying to sift through that "bulk" just to get at the original idea. It's really draining to have to do this during a class lecture, or when I'm reading something, or hell, doing anything really. I enjoy the peaceful and relaxed state of mind I'm in under the influence.
> 
> ...


I feel like it alters the "frequency" of my brain. I spend a lot of time watching movies, writing in my journal, listening to music. I do not mix it with work or times when I need to interact with others in a formal setting. I do not allow myself to do it all the time because I want it to remain something special, not something I need to do every single day to survive. I do not want it to consume me. I want it to be something I do when I am not consumed with everyday life. I average about once a week. I don't want those sensations to replace "normalcy" for me. As you can doubtless see, it is a constant concern for me.


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I feel like it alters the "frequency" of my brain. I spend a lot of time watching movies, writing in my journal, listening to music. I do not mix it with work or times when I need to interact with others in a formal setting. I do not allow myself to do it all the time because I want it to remain something special, not something I need to do every single day to survive. I do not want it to consume me. I want it to be something I do when I am not consumed with everyday life. I average about once a week. I don't want those sensations to replace "normalcy" for me. As you can doubtless see, it is a constant concern for me.


Yeah, I can understand everyone has their own reaction to it. It's a really complex substance if you look into the science of it. For me, I don't experience it that way, and even when I have to go without it for awhile, it's not like my life grinds to a halt. Things are harder, but I still go on. I have friends I confide in a lot and that helps with the depression. It's just a wheelchair for me, but at least I can stop taking it. With SSRIs, you can't just quit cold turkey. I tried once and it was bad news bears. I almost died from it. You have to keep taking them forever, or slowly downgrade your doses with that stuff because it accumulates in your system over time.

I've gone years without getting high even once, just to take a break and see how I could handle it. I did pretty okay without it. It's a mild dependency in my case, but not an addiction. I just find it helps me focus and get stuff done. I'm pretty discrete about it too. I worked at my last IT job for three years and my boss never knew I was high the whole time because I always came into work practically manic with positive energy and I was never distracted. One time he came with me and some co-workers to a birthday party and saw me vaping after work and he was pretty astonished. I feel like maybe it disappointed him a bit, but he was mainly just curious because I never seemed "high". He said in my case he didn't care either, since I didn't seem to have a problem with it.

Wish I still had that job, he was a pretty chill dude. Alas, covid-19 robbed me of that job and I've been trying to find work ever since.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wyrmspirit said:


> Yeah, I can understand everyone has their own reaction to it. It's a really complex substance if you look into the science of it. For me, I don't experience it that way, and even when I have to go without it for awhile, it's not like my life grinds to a halt. Things are harder, but I still go on. I have friends I confide in a lot and that helps with the depression. It's just a wheelchair for me, but at least I can stop taking it. With SSRIs, you can't just quit cold turkey. I tried once and it was bad news bears. I almost died from it. You have to keep taking them forever, or slowly downgrade your doses with that stuff because it accumulates in your system over time.
> 
> I've gone years without getting high even once, just to take a break and see how I could handle it. I did pretty okay without it. It's a mild dependency in my case, but not an addiction. I just find it helps me focus and get stuff done. I'm pretty discrete about it too. I worked at my last IT job for three years and my boss never knew I was high the whole time because I always came into work practically manic with positive energy and I was never distracted. One time he came with me and some co-workers to a birthday party and saw me vaping after work and he was pretty astonished. I feel like maybe it disappointed him a bit, but he was mainly just curious because I never seemed "high". He said in my case he didn't care either, since I didn't seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> Wish I still had that job, he was a pretty chill dude. Alas, covid-19 robbed me of that job and I've been trying to find work ever since.


I was on low dose Prozac (10mg) and a rather large dose of Wellbutrin (150 x2 SR) for years and I didn't step down. I just quit when I ran out. I also took Adderall (30 mg SR x 2 and 20 mg quick release) for years. 
My circumstances changed and I no longer could afford them. I work in a satellite Nework ISP (been with the same company for 15 years) and we were transitioned to telework since mid March of this year. I got lucky. 
I'm still at it. I hope your situation works out for you soon.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I am an FP, probably INFP or ENFP.

Marijuana does two things when done in moderation (too much is just bad):

1) Reminds me to withdraw into my mind. It is sort of like I get protective over my thoughts or the way the environment impacts me. I feel the need to meditate or focus inward. Or focus on things like stretching or how something tastes.

2) Makes me clean.

I start noticing my physical environment more and I am also distressed by things that are wrong. So it makes me take baby steps to improve my environment. I turn a little "ocd" about the environment (normally I'm a bit ocd about my thoughts--and I'm not trying to be flippant about the term--but I actually have a lot of symptoms of some form of OCD).

But I basically have to clean. To the point that I sometimes use it just to get myself to clean. I can't filter out the external environment as well and so I just start organizing things or cleaning. I got my whole desk clean and organized last time I used marijuana, and also washed a load of laundry, and broke down and recycled some empty boxes I'd been putting off.

I think this could be related to Sensing or Si or Se. If I take too much I get anxious because I can hear myself breathing and my heart pounding, and like everything sensory is heightened. 

The first time I used marijuana my friend got all sleepy but I got all hyper and started falling all over the floor laughing hysterically, and "seeing" snow on the trees and stuff.

It seems to affect everyone differently, though perhaps it's also about your mindset and how comfortable you are with physical sensations.

I prefer to avoid people, especially "negativity" when high--like it bothers me that much more. It's sort of like some of my filters against the environment are down, and the only thing I can do is to physically close my eyes, block of sounds or put on music. And of course if I take too much, I have to sleep it off because the anxiety goes through the roof...like I am so sensitive to physiological changes, it feeds an anxiety cycle where I feel my heart rate increase then I get more anxious, then it increases more etc.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

So I guess to get back to MBTI

Being an NFP I would have Te and Si in the inferior and auxiliary places, not Si and Fe.

And I guess cleaning and organizing could relate to Te--and definately to Si. I mean I literally just clean shit...like "oh no...that is dirty. I'll move that here. I'll put this here." It's like I'm just a cleaning robot and I don't want to stop because I need to clean/organize everything.

Normally I'm fairly disorganized and I do sometimes like to organize, but I am not a fan of cleaning.

But I prefer sativa to indica, and it probably is more sativa that makes me clean. It makes it worthwhile. But it's really odd that it does that--like you can tell I'm high if I'm cleaning and putting things away and focusing on little messes in my physical environment. My desk is so clean now, and I had a spill that I couldn't get cleaned up...it was stuck there. So I put a piece of cardstock over it and created a mandala sort of design with washi tape over it. It's pretty cool. But I probably wouldn't have bothered to do that if I wasn't high and obsessing over the mess. 

I have some symptoms of ADD as well, and so this hyper focusing on cleaning allows me to get things done, when normally I might prefer to be doing something more mentally stimulating than cleaning.

But it's interesting some of you guys are mentioning Fe, because I can't relate to that at all. But then if it is related to inferior or aux functions, cleaning could be related to Te and Si.


----------



## SeagullStanley (Aug 7, 2018)

If memory serves, it seems to have a way of sending Inner Critic to take a nice long nap.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies (Nov 17, 2018)

Marijuana makes me feel good. And sex is super good!! Tried LSD high dose. I thought I'll have bad trips but it's the best feeling i ever had!!!


----------



## Baconbits2 (Dec 20, 2019)

With extreme Sativa doses over a long time I was able to block out the more autistical INTP social traits and slow down/turn off the constant mind whirring of always analyzing something. Eventually less fantasizing also meant more time to get motivated and productive. Still having the urge to think, the times for analyzing became more strategic. Plans, ideas, things to fix or buy, self-improvement, etc. Social growth eventually became exponential, rather than darting off to a fantasy that was more interesting, I was constantly forced into the moment and listening to people and their emotions relating everyday. 

Just now I feel more at home identifying as xNTP, but I started like 8 years ago, and went through a long foggy selfish outcast indulgence phase before I reached this point. The daily build-ups coincidentally put me into a routine of (passing out) going to bed on time. I eventually lowered my use, but my tolerance rocketed and the effect seems to be permanently mild. I get some uplifting effects, but not much focus loss. I'm still very constant, but it's more planned and controlled now. For example a potent coffee, weed, water combo turns me into a semi morning person with an appetite!

I also _love_ it for the gym. Originally helped connect to my body through my love of adrenaline boosting music in headphones. That driving energy plus the meditative weed state means sometimes I forget I'm not alone. I'll go all in on my lifts and vent all my stress. It's always satisfying once I'm there and the results of doing that repeatedly have been great. Mentally & physically.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm allegic to THC. All marijuana does for me is make me nauseous and give me a blinding headache.

Now, Salvia Divinorum, on the other hand... note, this was LEGAL in my state back when I blundered into this, but that was... interesting. If I had a spider phobia, I'd have probably ended up catatonic in a mental institution. Fortunately, I don't.

It was not intentional, believe it or not. Botany has never been my field... hell, I couldn't grow anything but blackberries and mold until I was in my mid 30's. It happened as the result of a bouquet of wildflowers, and me getting pissed and biting some of the stems off because I had mislaid the scissors.

I didn't get a friendly, helpful totem spirit saying, _"You are nuts, but it is a functional sort of nuts in the right environment. Go be a bureaucrat."_ I got a huge crystalline spider, weaving a huge, beautiful, extremely meticulous web above my kitchen table. Support strands arrayed out even beyond the kitchen... there were even a couple that went into the living room and anchored themselves against the opposite wall. The planning, the logistics, the effort it must have taken to build this thing... and the execution was perfect.

I had to figure the rest out for myself, lol.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Elistra said:


> I'm allegic to THC. All marijuana does for me is make me nauseous and give me a blinding headache.
> 
> Now, Salvia Divinorum, on the other hand... note, this was LEGAL in my state back when I blundered into this, but that was... interesting. I had a spider phobia I'd have probably ended up catatonic in a mental institution. Fortunately, I don't.
> 
> ...


Wow--that is quite the experience.

Sounds really beautiful!

Weaving is an interesting symbol--it's been used a lot in literature and mythology I think (along with spiders).

I've seen that plant but never tried it.



However, on a serious note (to mom tsk you):

If you ever bite plants you don't know the identity of again--you should probably be able to identify Deadly Hemlock and avoid it.









Conium maculatum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It looks like wild carrot to some people, or queen anne's lace, but it is incredibly toxic. I'm not sure if biting it would be enough to cause a serious reaction, but I wouldn't try.

I also don't know if it grows where you live, but I think it's fairly common in different continents.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

WickerDeer said:


> Wow--that is quite the experience.
> 
> Sounds really beautiful!
> 
> ...


The common poisonous lookalike for Queen Anne's Lace that we have around here is called water hemlock. I'm not great at botany, but don't want to inadvertently Socrates myself, either. 

Basically, if it has a broad, flat "flower" made of tons of tiny ones, but does not have the little purple or maroon thingy in the middle, DO NOT EAT IT. Lol


----------



## AnnaSpringer (Mar 25, 2021)

Marijuana is the same drug and I don't understand why many people still claim that marijuana is completely safe. In many countries, marijuana is legal and has very bad consequences. More and more teenagers are starting to use marijuana and getting used to it more and more. I have a very negative attitude to marijuana because I have hardly been able to get rid of this addiction. I couldn't have done it if I hadn't used CBD oil as a safe temporary substitute. It helped my body think he was getting a dose of marijuana... *_* 





CBD Oil UK | Cheapest Cannabidiol Oil in the UK with 0% THC


CBD Oil UK with the biggest range of Cannabidiol Oil in the UK, from UK's Biggest Brands and great prices and free delivery on all UK orders.




www.cbdoilking.co.uk


----------

